# Can you tell me what breed this is. I was told Braham. We are new to this.



## Kurczak (May 11, 2013)




----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Kurczak and welcome!! I have no idea, but they are soo cute!!


----------



## Kurczak (May 11, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Hi Kurczak and welcome!! I have no idea, but they are soo cute!!


Thanks fuzziebutt. They are 6 weeks can't wait for eggs!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't see any feathers on the legs, my brahmas legs are ridiculously feathered.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Almost look like a sort of production red.


----------

